
Feds Seize Medical Gear from Profiteering Hoarder - purplecrab819
https://www.informedamerican.com/u-s-officials-redistribute-protective/
======
Nuzzerino
"When confronted by federal agents, Feldheim wasn’t cooperative. In fact, he
claimed to have COVID-19 and coughed on them."

The authorities don't mess around when it comes to that. This alone could earn
him some prison time. Will be interesting to see how the case ends.

------
detaro
Link should probably be changed to the source article:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-
go...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-gouging/u-s-
officials-redistribute-protective-gear-seized-from-alleged-hoarder-
idUSKBN21K34F) or a state press release if someone has a link

EDIT: [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/politics/hhs-
redistributi...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/02/politics/hhs-
redistributing-seized-medical-supplies/index.html) seems to have some
additional info too

------
fullshark
What's the crime? I understand why morally this might be repugnant but is it
illegal? Based on the linked article they arrested him for things unrelated:

"Officials said they seized the supplies from Baruch Feldheim, a 43-year-old
Brooklyn man arrested on March 30 for lying about his activity and coughing on
FBI agents who questioned him."

~~~
gene91
Many US states (or locals) have laws against price gouging during a declared
emergency. In the case of NYC, see [https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dca/media/Face-
Masks-in-Short-Supp...](https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dca/media/Face-Masks-in-
Short-Supply-Due-to-COVID-19.page)

~~~
marklyon
What portion of that law makes immediate seizure and redistribution an
appropriate penalty? Are alleged price gougers not entitled to due process?

[https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dca/media/pr031720-DCWP-
Emergency-...](https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dca/media/pr031720-DCWP-Emergency-
Rule-Price-Gouging-Illegal.page)

~~~
jahewson
No portion - the relevant law simply imposes a fine. In this case the Federal
government seized them under the Defense Production Act and will reimburse at
market value. There’s multiple overlapping laws and authorities working
together in this case.

------
mrbonner
"Feldheim’s defense lawyer, James Moriarty, denied the charges and said his
client had not yet entered a plea."

Apparently, the defendant is known to have consulted a criminal mastermind. /s

